# Any1 want a job?



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

<P>Hears some real nice bit of boarding!<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/eek.gif" smilieid="9"></P>
<P>I asked the sight manager if he was cock eyed when he said there was nothing wrong with it!!</P>
<P>So it is getting sorted or meant to b, Not convinced that the boarders know what they r meant to b doing!<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/censored.gif" smilieid="29"> 1 of the pics is a 6m vertical  off angle that's bent like a banana..</P>
<P>Oh the fun this will b!</P>
<P>Wouldn't b so bad but not 1 of the intersecting corners in that vault part r even close to being the same! On the slopes I took a 6ft level and from about 4 ft up they r out by 4 inches! What was his reply? Can u not flush them out LOL<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="110"></P>


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Moore mate I will pay ur flight over if u fancy it?:thumbup:
Cheeky bastards offered me an extra £400 on the house to do that!
They were quickly told to go f*ck themselves or get some1 else.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you not flush that out :laughing:
Teach them a lesson and don't go near it, if it can't be made right then it's your name on the line.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Can you not flush that out :laughing:
> Teach them a lesson and don't go near it, if it can't be made right then it's your name on the line.


Yea its my name and the guy is a x painter to make things better!:thumbup:
And I was so pissed off when I seen it and he was there that I showed him the f*ck ups the stupid f*ck I am!
And he says o the critical lighting coming in will not b good! That's the least of my worry's'
Oh and then he asked when I will b finished the f*ckin **** head!
Should of kicked the chit out o him there and then!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like it's time for "vacation", Moore! Off to visit fair Scotland. :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> Looks like it's time for "vacation", Moore! Off to visit fair Scotland. :thumbup:


Sure Mr Moore wouldn't even touch this!!!
But I'm estimating around £2000 buy the time I get finished with this crap! So a flight say is £600 any of u can have the rest LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

No 1 want this 1???????


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Sure Mr Moore wouldn't even touch this!!!
> But I'm estimating around £2000 buy the time I get finished with this crap! So a flight say is £600 any of u can have the rest LOL:thumbsup:


should all come to drink beer and swing tools

tell Moore Jokes in person


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorted!!!:thumbsup:
Thank F*CK, 30 hrs all in to do the whole stairwell!!
View attachment 22066


View attachment 22074


View attachment 22082


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Finished!!!!!!:thumbsup:
View attachment 22090


View attachment 22098


View attachment 22106


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done Rick you earnt ya brew, the good thing about those sort of jobs is it makes the next ones seem like a breeze.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice one Vanman, Bet your just a little bit proud inside after that one.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice to see you take it on. Looks excellent VANMAN !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Richie Your a drywall God!!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea caz I was kinda proud of my efforts 2 put that sh*t right!:thumbsup:
Thanxs for the replys guys that must b the worst thing I have ever done and not really needing to see again!:furious:
Levelline was the saviour for me!:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Richie Your a drywall God!!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Ur to funny Moore!
Would have loved 2 work with u on that 1:thumbsup:
Think the beer would of got the better of us tho:drink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Well done Rick you earnt ya brew, the good thing about those sort of jobs is it makes the next ones seem like a breeze.


Nothing would b a challenge after that 1:thumbup:
F*ck me I still not sent ur gift from me, been to busy dreaming of getting a bloody normal house to do!!!!
Well I have 1 started that's nice except 2.7 ceiling height which is not a prob but then he says he is needing plaster cove up in the 3 main rooms and the rest of the house in gyproc cornice! I hate both products with a passion and then there is the angles that r not even 45 or 22.5!
But its bank notes and I'm on holiday soon!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Van what did you use on you internal and externals ? Comes up great 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Hey Van what did you use on you internal and externals ? Comes up great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I used leveline, Its the same as no-coat but slimmer and cheaper but made by the same company!:thumbsup:
It was a got send for that piece of sh*t!
Internals were just paper except from that vault part!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Nothing would b a challenge after that 1:thumbup:
> F*ck me I still not sent ur gift from me, been to busy dreaming of getting a bloody normal house to do!!!!
> Well I have 1 started that's nice except 2.7 ceiling height which is not a prob but then he says he is needing plaster cove up in the 3 main rooms and the rest of the house in gyproc cornice! I hate both products with a passion and then there is the angles that r not even 45 or 22.5!
> But its bank notes and I'm on holiday soon!


Here you go Richie this is appropriate right Moore?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Can you not flush that out :laughing:
> Teach them a lesson and don't go near it, if it can't be made right then it's your name on the line.


Do u think this tool of a site manager will ask if I can flush this out????:furious:
Its getting worse this chit!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Do u think this tool of a site manager will ask if I can flush this out????:furious:
> Its getting worse this chit!


That's child's play !!! I'll take a pic tomorrow that will make you chit yourself!! :yes: 



The boarders should have dropped back on that joist .. Then you would have had a whore deep Butt joint!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Do u think this tool of a site manager will ask if I can flush this out????:furious:
> Its getting worse this chit!


The best I can do Is round it off to look like the next two runs .

AT least the hangers caught it . And dropped back on the third run.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> The best I can do Is round it off to look like the next two runs .
> 
> AT least the hangers caught it . And dropped back on the third run.


U can do it Mr Moore:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Anybody want to tackle this one for me?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Anybody want to tackle this one for me?


No u will b fine!!!!:thumbup:
Looks more like crazy paving than boarding.:yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

@PEI, whoever framed that should be hung by their sac.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> @PEI, whoever framed that should be hung by their sac.


And I was complaining about that last 1 LOL
No chance I would look at that thing. Whatever its meant to b!!
B great fun tho:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Anybody want to tackle this one for me?


That's the chit that will make u into the best taper in the world if u can pull that off!:thumbsup:
Best get some no-coat and count every hour or days u spend on that!
I'm still not to sure of the angles and where they r and where they go!
Good luck and keep us posted:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Anybody want to tackle this one for me?


Holy be Jesus!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> @PEI, whoever framed that should be hung by their sac.


I agree ...but it looks like the hangers could use a basic course in geometry too.. I see some pieced in stuff that should have Been full boards ..


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

MrWillys said:


> @PEI, whoever framed that should be hung by their sac.


So here is the story on this one, it is a 100+ year old farm house, with several additions over the years. and that chopped up piece of chit is the only way they could allow for head clearance. and before the demo happened, it was plastered like that. I am the second lucky soul on this one!


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Finished the matterhorn earlier this week! square rooms look funny.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Looks like I didnt gey any pictures after the skim or sand. Ooops!


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Like, really square.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's some fine finish work Joe !!! I like the way you run you bead . 



Nice work Bro! :thumbsup:


----------

